
Why It’s Impossible to Actually Be a Vegetarian - bartkappenburg
http://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/why-it-s-impossible-actually-be-vegetarian
======
camillomiller
Oh my. This article is just a bunch of rethorical fallacies and flawed
arguments.

"For example, many vegetarians cite the sentience of animals as a reason to
abstain from eating them. But there’s good reason to believe that plants are
sentient, too. In other words, they’re acutely aware of and responsive to
their surroundings, and they respond, in kind, to both pleasant and unpleasant
experiences."

Whenever you read something like this in a piece about vegetarianism/veganism,
run as fast as you can. Your own QI is at risk from the exposure to such
bullshit.

~~~
jld89
I disagree. I don't know if you read the studies cited, but there is good
reason to believe that plants are sentient as animals are. Besides the fact
that they are aware and responsive to their surroundings.

They also make friends have self-awareness and can feel pain.

I think it is a mistake to just discard the entire article based on the
misconception that he is making a flawed argument, specially if he is citing
resources to back up his claims.

------
dalke
By the same argument, it's impossible to avoid drinking dinosaur urine, and
for that matter, meat is also vegetable.

Redefine anything enough and you can win any argument.

~~~
paulddraper
Especially if you redefine "win".

